# Biscuit is home!



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

At last I have my dear little girl home. She was very good on the journey home and slept well the first night. She has so much energy, in short bursts and is still not getting the idea of peeing on the puppy pads provided. I forgive her as she is only 8 weeks old. My poor hairy ginger cat Ziggy is very puzzled and put out at the moment but Biscuit just wants to play with him. Poor ole Zig just observes her through the glass door. I hope they will be friends eventually. Off to the vets today to get Biscuit checked over. Sooooo happy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome home Biscuit.
Please post pictures


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome home biscuit! Yes we ned pictures please!


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Sue, welcome home Biscuit, now the fun begins &#55357;&#56382; enjoy x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello little Biscuit. Would love to see some pictures of you.


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

I am dreadful with the technology but will post a picture soon. Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome home! Biscuit is a cute name!


----------

